# Hobby Icon Mr. Mason Donald Burkett Passed Away "late this afternoon.



## historicalglasscollector (May 1, 2015)

Arrangements are being made by the family and will be posted on facebook. Sorry for the sad news. Sincerely, Joseph Merkel


----------



## historicalglasscollector (May 1, 2015)

Donald was like a second dad to me... A truly GREAT Man and KIND person. He will be truly missed by all those who knew him. His influence and knowledge of "Mason" Jars was second to none. I do know that his passion and kindness has inspired literally thousands of "Fruit Jar" Collectors around the world. If you knew Don, please pass this information on to fellow collectors. Thank you . Sincerely, Joseph Merkel 734-320-9828(Michigan)


----------



## botlguy (May 1, 2015)

Thank you Joseph for that, even though it is sad news. I did not know Donald but when active in the Fruit Jar end of glass collecting years ago I certainly was familiar with his reputation which was stellar.          Jim


----------



## botlguy (May 1, 2015)

Thank you Joseph for that, even though it is sad news. I did not know Donald but when active in the Fruit Jar end of glass collecting years ago I certainly was familiar with his reputation which was stellar.          Jim


----------



## nhpharm (May 4, 2015)

So sad to hear this...when I was a kid I collected jars and heard his name many times over the years though I never did meet him.  For those who don't know of him, the following is a great write-up: http://balljars.net/Legends/Don%20Burkett%20bio.pdf


----------



## historicalglasscollector (May 4, 2015)

Here is the Obituary link for Donald Burkett:http://www.bacarellafuneralhome.com/obituaries/Donald-Burkett-3/#!/Obituary Funeral in on Wednesday May 6th @ 11:00 at St. Paul's United Methodist Church in Monroe, Michigan. Sincerely,Joseph Merkel


----------

